# 2005 Nissan Altima 3.5L - burning smell and smoke coming from under intake



## draperj09 (Feb 19, 2016)

I have a 2005 Nissan Altima 3.5L V6 that has 250k miles and has a burning smell after it's been running for only a few minutes. Within 5-10 minutes white smoke starts coming out from under the intake manifold and through the gap in it (next to the EVAP Canister). It smells like a burn electrical connection or wires, it's not sweet like antifreeze and does not smell like oil. The only issues leading up to this that I am aware of is that it has no heat at idle (I'm assuming thermostat) and an intermittent CEL for left bank running lean, assuming catalytic convertor. I'm not sure if those issues are relevent or not. Help will be much appreciated.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the evap canister should be behind the left rear wheel, there is a vacuum canister on the intake, white smoke I would say coolant leak on the manifold...maybe, if it was electrical, I would think you would have issues aside from the smoke


----------

